# My JD is starting to look badass



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Hes been eating nothing but feeders and won't eat his cichlid staple. But he is starting to get a badass red stripe along his fin, its hard to see in the pic but it looks kickass in my tank.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a great deal of CA cichlids have a red stripe that covers the top of their dorsal fin; pretty fish nonetheless









how big is he? what tank size he in?


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

well its a 55 and my O is 10", heres a size comparison


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that is f*cking sweet!









the oscar doesn't make any attempts to devour the lil guy though, eh?


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

the O some reason isnt very hungry any more. Plus the JD and cat are fast enough to get away from him and there is a rock for them to hide behind.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Do you know any way to tell if the O is male or female?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> Do you know any way to tell if the O is male or female?


 The undisputed surefire way to know for sure is to vent the fish http://www.fishhead.com/articles/ventsex.htm HAVE FUN









An alternative method which I frequently hear being brought up is to stuff the oscars to the point where their bellies bulge (this can take a lot of food to do i hear,







). This will cause their breeding tubes to stick out; the female's will be thicker and more cylindrical, whereas the male's will be more pointy at the end


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

damn thats not worth the trouble to find out


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would suggest you add more to the diet of your Jack Dempsey as feeders are not a good food because they are likely to be desiesed, and also they are not really all that good in terms of nutrition.

and also it is a waste of a nice goldfish

I suggest you try regular fish foods.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

I've tried regualr fish foods, but he won't go up to eat it for some reason. It's really irritating since hes only eating the damn feeders. I'll let his food sit up there for 10 minutes, he'll stare at it but not do anything. As soon as i drop a guppie in, he eats it though. He's done it since I bought him about two weeks ago. And my O won't even eat for some reason.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I suggest you do not feed them for a few days and then try with fish food.

also check the water conditions


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ya he dose look cool. but small comepard to the other tank mate


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Tommy V said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know any way to tell if the O is male or female?
> ...


 i am very surprised that the oscar does not try to eat that little dempsey.

i have never heard that method of trying to sex oscars by feeding them a lot to expose their tubes...i beleive that i am going to try that though when my oscars get bigger.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very interested site you put up p45...becareful with that really nice dempsey..


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> Innes Posted on Jul 27 2003, 12:00 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I would suggest you add more to the diet of your Jack Dempsey as feeders are not a good food because they are likely to be desiesed, and also they are not really all that good in terms of nutrition.
> 
> ...


The only nice goldfish I have ever seen is on that is bitten in half and floating in a P tank.

That JD is nice!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very cool lil guy and the colors are awesome. hope he manages to keep his distance from the o's........


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Hes got a hiding rock if the O gets pissed.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> > Innes Posted on Jul 27 2003, 12:00 PM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > I would suggest you add more to the diet of your Jack Dempsey as feeders are not a good food because they are likely to be desiesed, and also they are not really all that good in terms of nutrition.
> >
> ...


 unlucky for you - keep your eyes open next time your in a LFS and you might see a nice goldfish


----------

